# Never Play Golf with your Granddaughters golf clubs



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Had a very interesting experience yesterday and I'm paying for it today. I had just cleaned my clubs, somthing Surtees should do to his, on the carport for the up coming round went in the house for my coffee, got in the truck, drove to the course and went to get my clubs and good golly miss molly the only set was my granddaughter's. I played all 18 holes with them. had to swing harder and club up which took me awhile learn how to select the right club, had to take a wider stance, boy was that an ackward look to the observer got a few chuckles from other players. did fair on the front nine, but I was tired on the back and hate to say this "shot a 48 front and a 60 on the back" haven't seen a score like that in few years. A Fun day though.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

:rofl::rofl:

Oh Bob :laugh::laugh: I'm laughing with you not at you... oh my sides are hurting. 

Wish you could post up a vid


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

That's funny. You bringing them lady clubs to Fillmore? Never the less, as you stated you had a fun day. 

However another way I know of to clean your clubs is to put them in the back of your pick up truck, forget about them, and then go through a car wash. Your clubs are (sort of) clean, bag, trolley and all. Plus they all get to the golf course with you. The worst part of this scenario is that I have done this twice. (in a span of 10 years) What can I say, I see a sign "Free Car Wash", tunnel vision set in.......:dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

lol your a clever one Bob and I'm laugh at you not with you!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

FrogsHair said:


> That's funny. You bringing them lady clubs to Fillmore? Never the less, as you stated you had a fun day.
> 
> :


I bringing them just in case I'm having a bad front nine or I'm whipping your A$$


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> lol your a clever one Bob and I'm laugh at you not with you!


I would have it no other way


----------



## Mel_P (Apr 6, 2011)

At least you had fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

If you had fun, it must have been alright... though I don't recommend trying it again. I have my mother's old clubs in the attic... old Spaldings with real leather grips, muscle backs, chrome on forged steel and persimmon woods... No way I'd want to play a whole round with them.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

What has really been fun, is working with PGA qualified instructors teaching Girls golf this last week. We've been working with girls from 7 to 17 and to watch these kids progress to just hit the ball is a great reward especally the 7 to 9 year olds. My granddaughter is involved and she has developed a great swing. I'm very proud of her.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

broken tee said:


> I bringing them just in case I'm having a bad front nine or I'm whipping your A$$


It's been "Whupped" before. Nothing new there. :thumbsup:


----------

